# LF: Buckets with lids



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Long story short, i just decided over the weekend that i will have to move but that would b another thread lol so i will need more buckets with lids for the move. I am not sure when the move will b but should me Nov. 15th or Dec. 1st the latest, if i dont move by Dec. 1st then i wont move till Feb. 1st 2013
So i have some time to gather buckets, if u have any u dont need or want please let me know  
Thanks in advance

So far i have ready and clean:
4 round buckets with lids
4 small buckets with no lids (this are like half the size of the regular buckets)
2 buckets with no lids
2 lids (not good with the buckets i have)
2 square buckets with lids
1 square bucket with no lid


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Claud. PM me in a couple of weeks. I will see how many I can spare. Have a few without lids for sure.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have 3 or 4 kitty litter buckets with lids that you can have. I use them to move fish all the time.

I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

Claudia. l can get 4us gal buckets from work, they just throw them away. they are the white square ones. if you are interested, l can get all you want ( about 5 a week ) PM me if you are interested.
Ray


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Claud. PM me in a couple of weeks. I will see how many I can spare. Have a few without lids for sure.


Most of the buckets i have are with no lids lol



Foxtail said:


> I have 3 or 4 kitty litter buckets with lids that you can have. I use them to move fish all the time.
> 
> I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


That would work for the fry, i will let u know if i go that way or when lol



discusdude said:


> Claudia. l can get 4us gal buckets from work, they just throw them away. they are the white square ones. if you are interested, l can get all you want ( about 5 a week ) PM me if you are interested.
> Ray


Awesome Ray that will work

Thanks u guys, i dont need them asap but i thought i would start looking for them. I dont want to do it at last minute and find nothing.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So are you planning to move further out or closer in?

BTW, if you're moving in the middle of winter, you'll need coolers NOT buckets or you'll end up with a lot of dead or sickly fish cause buckets DON'T retain heat at all. I have a couple of big "keep ice frozen for 5-7 days" type coolers with wheels that you can borrow. I've transported corals no problem from Powell River to Burnaby in those in the past.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

No closer in, I will b looking for something around this area but i am considering other places like langley maybe south surrey etc. I might not move till Feb. but i willb moving, this landlord is full of it


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Was it all the "strange" people pulling up in cars to take mysterious looking plants away all weekend that caused the problems?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Was it all the "strange" people pulling up in cars to take mysterious looking plants away all weekend that caused the problems?


hahahhaha could b but no lol He did a rent increased adn he was charging me more then he was supposed to so i took him to arbitration and we had that last week...i won and he was supposed to serve me new rent increased papers as he was told the one i have is not good but instead he left me a letter on fridat saying that i owe him almost $500 for unpaid utilities and i have till Oct. 10th to pay and he increased my utilities too which he was told he cant do that. 
So i am taking him to arbitration again, he was telling me yesterday to have a check ready tomorrow...yeah right 
Thats why i want to move cause is to much bs but i am not leaving with out the fight, i will fight it cause is wrong what he is doing


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I have never lost an arbitration hearing. None of my landlords have ever shown up!

Good luck! sounds like you'll win


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> I have never lost an arbitration hearing. None of my landlords have ever shown up!
> 
> Good luck! sounds like you'll win


They do it on the phone now, my landlord was a bit late to make the call but he did it. I won but he still trying things so yeah i am getting papers ready again


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

what is this?!
I asked last week and NO ONE replied.. and you asked and EVERYONE CHIMES IN !!! 

I ended up transferring all 7 frontosas (6-8 inches) in an INSTANT OCEAN BUCKET !!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I know IPu sells 5 gallon ones with a lid that you can buy. I bleive it is $4 something for the pail and same price for the lid but you can get 20% off things that you can fit into the pail.
I was at Ikea a few days ago and they have some 15 gallon ones (white rectangle) with lid that are like $6 for the contianer and $2.50 for the lid.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

might want to check this out
free pales (5 gallon and 20 gallon)


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> what is this?!
> I asked last week and NO ONE replied.. and you asked and EVERYONE CHIMES IN !!!
> 
> I ended up transferring all 7 frontosas (6-8 inches) in an INSTANT OCEAN BUCKET !!


Never saw your post.... I would have given them tou you.

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Never saw your post.... I would have given them tou you.
> 
> "I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


lol, I guess some people on this forum thought I was ACTUALLY MAD and complaining? LOL
this is why people get misunderstood when clearly theres no face expressions able to be made through internet msg.
I ll let claudia chime in on this.. hahaha


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Long story short, i just decided over the weekend that i will have to move but that would b another thread lol so i will need more buckets with lids for the move. I am not sure when the move will b but should me Nov. 15th or Dec. 1st the latest, if i dont move by Dec. 1st then i wont move till Feb. 1st 2013
> So i have some time to gather buckets, if u have any u dont need or want please let me know
> Thanks in advance


You forgot what I make at work!??? Lol

Just send me a PM... let me know what size n how many you need. Plastic or metal handle....


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

That's awesome. You have a lot of good karma Claudia.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> what is this?!
> I asked last week and NO ONE replied.. and you asked and EVERYONE CHIMES IN !!!
> 
> I ended up transferring all 7 frontosas (6-8 inches) in an INSTANT OCEAN BUCKET !!


Sorry Bao u just dont have the looks i do 



Fish rookie said:


> I know IPu sells 5 gallon ones with a lid that you can buy. I bleive it is $4 something for the pail and same price for the lid but you can get 20% off things that you can fit into the pail.
> I was at Ikea a few days ago and they have some 15 gallon ones (white rectangle) with lid that are like $6 for the contianer and $2.50 for the lid.


Yes they do but i dont know if on all the time tho but thanks



poiuy704 said:


> might want to check this out
> free pales (5 gallon and 20 gallon)


Thank you, i dont know if is just dirt or also paint on them,i prefer to get some from members as they know how the fish can die if chemicals were in the buckets but thank u for taking the time and search for them 



BaoBeiZhu said:


> lol, I guess some people on this forum thought I was ACTUALLY MAD and complaining? LOL
> this is why people get misunderstood when clearly theres no face expressions able to be made through internet msg.
> I ll let claudia chime in on this.. hahaha


Well maybe cause u r not as happy as i am  lol joke joke i know u were joking or i would of told u to make your on thread and BACK OFF hahahahah



JTang said:


> You forgot what I make at work!??? Lol
> Just send me a PM... let me know what size n how many you need. Plastic or metal handle....


I dont know what u do!!  Ok from now on members , when u meet me i want a resume attached please so i can have it on file 



Captured Moments said:


> That's awesome. You have a lot of good karma Claudia.


I wish i did, i dont want to move gggrrrrr but thanks all for helping out, i made the thread cause i saw how Bao didnt have a respons about buckets so i thought i would start early looking for them but I forgot how popular i am  oh yeah lol


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

LOL....are You going to take Your Pond with you? All that work and now you can't enjoy it.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> LOL....are You going to take Your Pond with you? All that work and now you can't enjoy it.


Oh u can bet on it, i am taking my pond and plants. I did enjoyed it for a bit and i still will where ever i go


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

LOL...Good for You!!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgot to tell you... the pails are $10 ea. plus another $10 for the lid! Just let me know how many u need.....




jk Haaha!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Forgot to tell you... the pails are $10 ea. plus another $10 for the lid! Just let me know how many u need.....
> 
> jk Haaha!


Almost got a heart attack lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I took some buckets when i went to pick up the seahorse setup, we used 5 of them also cause i was trying to bring all the water too and i did i only had to add couple of cups to finish filling the tank up. Well i found that some of the lids were not from this buckets so yes we got things wet alsom ourself and my car. 
This was just a 29g tank so I just checked the buckets i used and looked for lids etc, i also have some square ones that havent count yet and also have 3 more to wash, i am sure i will b needing more buckets as i have couple of tank  
So far i have ready and clean:
4 round buckets with lids
4 small buckets with no lids (this are like half the size of the regular buckets)
2 buckets with no lids
2 lids (not good with the buckets i have)
2 square buckets with lids
1 square bucket with no lid

I will b washing the ones left and will up date this, please still have me in mind about buckets i will need lots more, i have to move:
65g SW
29g SW
72g Africans
50g breeder ( this one only have fish and water no substrate)
20g Angel
6.6g chi


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I have some rubbermaid tubs with lids if you want to borrow them?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicole said:


> I have some rubbermaid tubs with lids if you want to borrow them?


Thanks Nicole  I do prefer the buckets tho cause i will b doing the job myself and tubs would b a bit heavy for me to carry by myself but i do consider it cause will help 
I will let u know if i need them when the moving time comes


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

ues plastic bags inside the buckets so you can tie the tops to prevent spilling.

I have large fish boxes you anyone can borrow.
P/U S Surrey


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I took some buckets when i went to pick up the seahorse setup, we used 5 of them also cause i was trying to bring all the water too and i did i only had to add couple of cups to finish filling the tank up. Well i found that some of the lids were not from this buckets so yes we got things wet alsom ourself and my car.
> This was just a 29g tank so I just checked the buckets i used and looked for lids etc, i also have some square ones that havent count yet and also have 3 more to wash, i am sure i will b needing more buckets as i have couple of tank
> So far i have ready and clean:
> 4 round buckets with lids
> ...


When are u moving again? I will get u 10x 5 gal pails for now. Lids have gaskets so they are leak-proof. Crack proof from 4' drop. If not I will probably get fired since I work in the QC Dept. Lol. You will need a pair of pliers to remove the tear strip from the lid (exactly like the ones used for the IO salt mix) when u arrive at the new place.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh n I'm sure you can use those Rubbermaid containers. They are perfect for moving liverocks, skimmer n other equipments.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> ues plastic bags inside the buckets so you can tie the tops to prevent spilling.
> 
> I have large fish boxes you anyone can borrow.
> P/U S Surrey


Yeah thats a good idea Mike, i will use the buckets with lid for the fish and for the live rock as they have to have water in it, the other stuff will b ok in just the buckets. Thanks u Mike i will have your fish boxes in mind too 


JTang said:


> When are u moving again? I will get u 10x 5 gal pails for now. Lids have gaskets so they are leak-proof. Crack proof from 4' drop. If not I will probably get fired since I work in the QC Dept. Lol. You will need a pair of pliers to remove the tear strip from the lid (exactly like the ones used for the IO salt mix) when u arrive at the new place.


I dont know when yet, i am still working on a house we like so might take a bit of time. As soon as i know I have a place I will give my one month notice here and i will go crazy with the packing and planning lol I dont want u to get in trouble John, we cant afford for u to get fired  lol
I called Safeway the other day but the guy told me to just go there and ask for buckets and that he didnt have any when i called lol So i will try that, going and asking for them


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Oh n I'm sure you can use those Rubbermaid containers. They are perfect for moving liverocks, skimmer n other equipments.


What? i hear somebody offering to help me move  lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be fine as long as im not walking out with a big stack. Lol I will start collecting them for u. I will grab 2 or 3 pails everyday....


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't put too many fish in the buckets. They can suffocate. Bags are better in a styro I can offer lots of bigger bags.
But buckets Re good for planet, gravel, driftwood...junk..etc.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> I will be fine as long as im not walking out with a big stack. Lol I will start collecting them for u. I will grab 2 or 3 pails everyday....


Awesome, thanks John


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Don't put too many fish in the buckets. They can suffocate. Bags are better in a styro I can offer lots of bigger bags.


I wont b putting a lot of fish in one bucket thats for sure, thats why i want lots of buckets lol I prefer to have to many then b short. Thanks April for the offer, can I have some eggs with it too


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol no more eggs. I gave th chickens to Rsbbit river fsrm today. Thry sell free range organic eggs to the grocers.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

If you are in a pinch home depot has the 5 gallon buckets with for about 4$ each.. i just picked up 2 for water changes


----------

